# Fox Factory dropper - 31.6



## (((Sonic))) (Jul 13, 2021)

Hey,

I’m chasing a clean 31.6 Fox Factory dropper, PayPal ready for the right post - must be willing to ship to Australia.

Also hunting a groupset, open to suggestions!

Any and all help is appreciated .

Cheers

Ben


----------



## (((Sonic))) (Jul 13, 2021)

If anyone can help please reach out - I’m in need.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

If the guy who only ships within the US still has his maybe we can figure something out.


----------



## (((Sonic))) (Jul 13, 2021)

Unfortunately he will not ship to Aus, he still has it, I’m happy to throw somebody someone a little beer money if they can help, what a box of beer worth in the States?

cheers for reaching out mate -

Ben


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

You could have him ship it to me and I ship it to you.


----------



## (((Sonic))) (Jul 13, 2021)

I don’t know how comfortable he is doing that, I have purchased literally hundreds of BMX parts from the states, I have no idea why he won’t ship to me, it’s very strange.

I have sent him a message to pick his brains, I’m hoping he is reasonable, thanks mate - I’ll be in touch.

Ben


----------



## Finn_69 (Jun 30, 2021)

Have a new 7/31.6 dropper I can sell to you. $530 shipped to you. Let me know if you are interested.


Regards.


----------



## (((Sonic))) (Jul 13, 2021)

Acer,

Im yet to hear back from the seller, I'm snookered mate, I thought this would have been a lot easier&#8230;.


Finn_69 said:


> Have a new 7/31.6 dropper I can sell to you. $530 shipped to you. Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> Regards.


All good mate, thank you anyway -


----------



## Finn_69 (Jun 30, 2021)

(((Sonic))) said:


> Acer,
> 
> Im yet to hear back from the seller, I'm snookered mate, I thought this would have been a lot easier&#8230;.
> 
> All good mate, thank you anyway -


Oh really? Where is he shipping from?


----------



## (((Sonic))) (Jul 13, 2021)

CONUS, Cali from memory, I may have found another from elsewhere, just waiting confirmation - in all honesty it’s been a struggle through here, thank you so much for trying to help though bud,, I appreciate it 👍🏽


----------



## (((Sonic))) (Jul 13, 2021)

Solved - found one, thanks to those who tried to help, appreciate it.


----------

